# Super Bowl redfish



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">With the super low water Sunday I decided to leave the Avenger in the slip and take the GD Surface drive out to do some skinny water fishing for reds. The water was a little stained but the reds were very visible up on the flats. My friend Bruce and I had a great time sight fishing throwing gold spoons and watching the reds slam our baits. We made a few drifts in some deeper water and put some nice sized fat trout in the box along with the reds. It was the first time I used my Go-Devil boat for fishing but it is perfect for the super shallow water no need to worry about getting stuck and very easy to push pole up on the reds, I will be doing it again lot?s of fun.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Pictures Super Bowl Redfish


----------

